# His fate is in your hands!!  Poll, vote quickly, there is not much time



## shannon127 (Feb 2, 2013)

larry.jpg



__ shannon127
__ Feb 2, 2013






The rewards of some fortuitous sausage sharing


----------



## shannon127 (Feb 2, 2013)

The people have spoken by a vote of 3-2.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 2, 2013)

Dang...I was late, but I vote for the smoker.  Course he needs to be opened up a little for the smoke to penetrate I would think.

Bill


----------



## smoking b (Feb 3, 2013)

Just saw this - so how did things end up for Larry?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 3, 2013)

Yeah....I just saw this now too...don't know how a coulda missed it...I watched the forum fairly close yesterday.


~Martin


----------



## shannon127 (Feb 3, 2013)

I am guessing the bath water was a little too hot.  He turned a beautiful shade of red though.  I only smoked the tail.  It was interesting, but probably will not do again.  All in all it was pretty good for a free Lobster.


----------



## s2k9k (Feb 3, 2013)

Shannon127 said:


> I am guessing the bath water was a little too hot.  He turned a beautiful shade of red though.  I only smoked the tail.  It was interesting, but probably will not do again.  All in all it was pretty good for a free Lobster.










....................


----------



## linguica (Feb 3, 2013)

Steam him and serve with smoked butter.


----------

